# New Sig MK25



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Picked up a Sig MK25 this week - so, back with a Sig again. Hope to go shoot it tomorrow.

I have owned a 226 before. And, A friend loaned me his MK25 about a year ago. It shot really nice - decided to finally get one....


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The anchor , along with Shipwreck (nickname) seem like a perfect match.. Congrats


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

pic said:


> The anchor , along with Shipwreck (nickname) seem like a perfect match.. Congrats


Thanks.

Slightly better photo


----------



## Oldhand (Apr 4, 2017)

Congratulations, looks like a great choice.:smt1099


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah I kinda' like Sig's myself.


----------

